# I want to play Football/Soccer



## dblanchettez

Hi,

Am new in Cairo and would like to join a football team. 
Anyone would have some suggestions? I live in Zamalek and can't seem to find anything here yet.

Also, is there a french speaking community?

Tks,

Daniel


----------



## MaidenScotland

dblanchettez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am new in Cairo and would like to join a football team.
> Anyone would have some suggestions? I live in Zamalek and can't seem to find anything here yet.
> 
> Also, is there a french speaking community?
> 
> Tks,
> 
> Daniel




Hi Daniel

Welcome to the forum.
Are you talking about football as we know it in the U.K or do you mean American football?

Maiden


----------



## dblanchettez

Football as in UK Football. With the round ball!


----------



## dblanchettez

How come my post doesn't appear in the Egypt forum?
Tks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahh the proper one then lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

dblanchettez said:


> How come my post doesn't appear in the Egypt forum?
> Tks




mmm don't understand what you mean.. your are in the Egypt forum


----------



## dblanchettez

Yes I just saw that.

Sorry for the confusion.
Must be the lack of playing football!!!!


----------



## Beatle

dblanchettez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am new in Cairo and would like to join a football team.
> Anyone would have some suggestions? I live in Zamalek and can't seem to find anything here yet.
> 
> Also, is there a french speaking community?
> 
> Tks,
> 
> Daniel


I am not aware of a french speaking community but there is a French Cultural Centre in Cairo: FRENCH CULTURAL CENTRE (CFCC) in MOUNIRA | Cairo Live Events Guide


----------



## diman

are you still in Egypt ?

Merci


----------



## Moe599

Not a good beginning name for the website. Just an observation


----------



## diman

Moe599 said:


> Not a good beginning name for the website. Just an observation



Why is That ? Cause there is KoraN ?


----------



## Moe599

Hey just an observation. It is a very sensitive time here. Everyday I go out and I see a scuffle between men. I think the nation is losing it's patience with a lot of things. No worries from me. Good luck with your site.


----------



## diman

Moe599 said:


> Hey just an observation. It is a very sensitive time here. Everyday I go out and I see a scuffle between men. I think the nation is losing it's patience with a lot of things. No worries from me. Good luck with your site.


No problems man, all suggestions and comments are welcomed 
I just wanted to know more about your point view.

Cheers


----------



## diman

if your interested in playing football in cairo check out koraNection on google


----------



## Chill

Have you tried looking into the Gizera Club on Zamalek?


----------



## hbhoj26

Hi

Are there any football teams i can join mainly in maadi


----------

